# Need someone to check something for me on their heavy 10 apron.



## Thoro (Jan 13, 2014)

Firstly, would someone know off the top of their head.  OR....

Would someone with a heavy 10 that has a star knob clutch on the apron find the goodness in their heart to take the left hand retaining screw off their apron, measure diameter of the threads and the pitch, as well as the dimensions of the head and post them for me?  It seems I need to make one for my heavy 10.

Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## Rick Berk (Jan 13, 2014)

I would be happy to do so, need to know what you want. Are you looking for diminsions for the clutch bolt? Don't understand left side. Let me know and I'll tell you what's on mine.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick Berk said:


> I would be happy to do so, need to know what you want. Are you looking for diminsions for the clutch bolt? Don't understand left side. Let me know and I'll tell you what's on mine.




Rick, he need the dimension of the screw that retains the 'star' knob on the apron=   length, TPI and the od. Its a left hand thread.  I think its a tinch
larger than a 9 -10L


----------



## Thoro (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick Berk said:


> I would be happy to do so, need to know what you want. Are you looking for diminsions for the clutch bolt? Don't understand left side. Let me know and I'll tell you what's on mine.



Rick,
GK1918 clarified.  I apologize if my vernacular isn't the clearest.  It is indeed the screw that retains the star knob which is a left hand threaded screw.  And I need the OD measurements of the thread, as well as the tpi, and any other useful measurements that you could send my way.  

I appreciate it very much.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if you would slip a piece of white paper in there and rub it with a wood match or something-should give a nice imprint for the TPI and a wood
dowel to measure the OD. ?  That should be a start thats what I'd do.  Or even trying to screw a wood dowel in there.  
I would say after you get an imprint aint hard to thread a new one.


----------



## Thoro (Jan 15, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> I wonder if you would slip a piece of white paper in there and rub it with a wood match or something-should give a nice imprint for the TPI and a wood
> dowel to measure the OD. ?  That should be a start thats what I'd do.  Or even trying to screw a wood dowel in there.
> I would say after you get an imprint aint hard to thread a new one.




Well, sheeooot!  I didn't thunk of that thar idear.  Thanks for that.  Seriously.  I was pondering how I could try to use some way to measure the distance from a few threads somehow, but the simplest solutions are sometimes the slipperiest ones.  I'll try it and let you know how it works.

Cheers!


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes let me know,  I have many more ideas and tricks up my sleeve as How I would do it (without a clock makers lathe)
sam


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 15, 2014)

I wish I could do it right away, but I can just send you a bolt next week.  I have an apron I am breaking down stored at my friends' place.  But I. Can't get there until early next week.
Bernie


----------



## Kroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Thor I have mine setting on the bench,but I am a beginner and measuring the TPI makes me nervous.I never use a tpi gage before nor do I know how to begin but I will try,maybe someone else will correct me.The one that fits the best is the 32tpi,other measurements are straight forward.Don't laugh its a HF calipers----kroll


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 15, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thor I have mine setting on the bench,but I am a beginner and measuring the TPI makes me nervous.I never use a tpi gage before nor do I know how to begin but I will try,maybe someone else will correct me.The one that fits the best is the 32tpi,other measurements are straight forward.Don't laugh its a HF calipers----kroll



I see a negative in the display.  Was the caliper zeroed?


----------



## Kroll (Jan 15, 2014)

It was reading zeros with it close,but I was wondering what that was.Thanks now I know----kroll


----------



## Thoro (Jan 15, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I wish I could do it right away, but I can just send you a bolt next week.  I have an apron I am breaking down stored at my friends' place.  But I. Can't get there until early next week.
> Bernie




PM sent.

- - - Updated - - -



Kroll said:


> Thor I have mine setting on the bench,but I am a beginner and measuring the TPI makes me nervous.I never use a tpi gage before nor do I know how to begin but I will try,maybe someone else will correct me.The one that fits the best is the 32tpi,other measurements are straight forward.Don't laugh its a HF calipers----kroll



Kroll, thanks very much.  Could you remeasure the OD for me when you have time?  I know I can figure it out, but it's so much easier if someone has it right there in front of them!

Thread gauges are simple to use.  I usually hold the screw and the gauge up to the light and see if it fits.  You will know if it doesn't fit, just try a few next to the one you think fits and you will be able to tell well enough by eye.  

On your digi caliper, they are simple too.  When starting it up, I usually will  take a piece of paper, pinch it between the jaws and slide the paper out while pinched to clean the jaws of any debris.  Then close them snug, turn it on and see if it's reading zero.  If not, make sure they are snugly closed, but not too snug (dont want to distort them) and then zero it out.  Done.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 16, 2014)

Thor,I am so sorry I am off on the mearsurement by a mile.Its a shame a person does not know how to use his own tools well thats me.Thank you and Dan for showing my error and explaining the correct way so let me start over and I hope someone will send you correct measurements that knows how to read.
The head OD is .521,thread OD is .181,head thickness is .159,total length is .661
I did do like you said,I took my thread gage and screw and put it up to the light and it looks good 32tpi.Sorry for not being accurate,nothing better than embarrassing yourself than on the world wide web------kroll


----------



## Thoro (Jan 16, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thor,I am so sorry I am off on the mearsurement by a mile.Its a shame a person does not know how to use his own tools well thats me.Thank you and Dan for showing my error and explaining the correct way so let me start over and I hope someone will send you correct measurements that knows how to read.
> The head OD is .521,thread OD is .181,head thickness is .159,total length is .661
> I did do like you said,I took my thread gage and screw and put it up to the light and it looks good 32tpi.Sorry for not being accurate,nothing better than embarrassing yourself than on the world wide web------kroll



Not to worry kroll. I appreciate your efforts and there's nothing to be embarrassed about. I am by no means an expert myself. Mostly self taught by reading (a little ) and doing a lot, fixing mistakes on the way. 
When I get to making the screw if I can't find one,  I will let you know how close you got with your measurements. I think it will be right in the ball park.


----------



## Thoro (Jan 18, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thor,I am so sorry I am off on the mearsurement by a mile.Its a shame a person does not know how to use his own tools well thats me.Thank you and Dan for showing my error and explaining the correct way so let me start over and I hope someone will send you correct measurements that knows how to read.
> The head OD is .521,thread OD is .181,head thickness is .159,total length is .661
> I did do like you said,I took my thread gage and screw and put it up to the light and it looks good 32tpi.Sorry for not being accurate,nothing better than embarrassing yourself than on the world wide web------kroll




Kroll.  Thank you once again for the measurements.  Today I had some time, so I decided to make the screw.  Going off your measurements, it turned out perfectly.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrads to both of use,you made your screw and I'm relieve that I did not give bad measurement.Your lathe looks fantastic coming along very well.That is one thing I want to learn is how to thread,make my own bolts or screws----kroll


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 18, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thor,I am so sorry I am off on the mearsurement by a mile.Its a shame a person does not know how to use his own tools well thats me.Thank you and Dan for showing my error and explaining the correct way so let me start over and I hope someone will send you correct measurements that knows how to read.
> The head OD is .521,thread OD is .181,head thickness is .159,total length is .661
> I did do like you said,I took my thread gage and screw and put it up to the light and it looks good 32tpi.Sorry for not being accurate,nothing better than embarrassing yourself than on the world wide web------kroll



You're very welcome!

Just think if you hadn't posted the pics.  That would have been a small screw.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 18, 2014)

We all had a part in it,thanks to as all.I learn how to use my calipers:LOL:


----------

